# Sharing my other passion.....



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

Thought I'd share what else I do for fun.
Stamping!





This card was made with an image from Starving Artist Stamps.  





I also do alot of swapping, and this card was made for a swap I did where we had to choose a song, and create a card based on it.  My song was "Diamonds are a girls' best friend", and the stamp image comes from Bombshell Stamps.  

Anyone else here stampers or scrapbookers?


----------



## Moiby (May 7, 2009)

Yes!  I am both.  

Your cards look great!


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

Thank you!  I'd love to see ur cards/pages!  And anyone else whod like to share!

Its nice to see there are others out there who are as nuts as I am!


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2009)

I have got pictures on my other computer. I will try & post a few tonight.

I make (4) 6x6 or 8x8 books each year at Christmas to document the year for each grandma. I made a slew of cards for my shop a while back using old German circus poster images & other oddities.


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2009)

And then there was the day I went insane & made a dozen mini albums that tucked inside altoid tins...


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

Grr! I typed up this whole reply and accidentally erased it!

Tabitha!  I'm drooling! Those are great cards and cute tins!!  Your shop must be so much fun to poke around in![/img]


----------



## Deda (May 7, 2009)

Those are SO CUTE!
My sister, Crystal lives for scrapbooking!  Too bad she doesn't soap, she only lives about 10 minutes away from WSP.
Crystal Crafts A-lot


----------



## KSL (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link to her blog!  I will defniately check it out!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Wow, those cards and tins are gorgeous , I really don't need another addiction right now , but I love those hmmm.

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2009)

I like to do cards too. I do the pierced cards and I like to sew and embroider on cards as well. 
Yours are so pretty!


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

Oh My Gosh!  What beautiful stamped things!!!!!!!!

Suddenly, I'm feeling so at home and not like I'm crazy (as my husband would like me to believe!)  

I'm a stamper, too.  Or should I say was.  Even was a Stampin'up consultant before I opened a brick and mortar shop in 1999.  Had to close my shop due to my dad having a stroke and a promotion at work in 2002.  But LOVED, LOVED, LOVED Stamps!!!!   Actually, I love anything paper!   So....

Then it was scrapbooking...

Then jewelry...

And now this... soaps, soap dishes, and did I mention nightlights, too?

The lititle voice in me has been saying I must be insane, but then I met all of you and I do feel at home!

Beautiful things here you guys, really.  Beautiful!


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Those are SO CUTE!
> My sister, Crystal lives for scrapbooking!  Too bad she doesn't soap, she only lives about 10 minutes away from WSP.
> Crystal Crafts A-lot



What a great blog!

Can you imagine the temptation she would have if she did soap?  Wow, that would be more than I could stand!!


----------



## KSL (May 19, 2009)

hehe.. yes.. we are ALL crazy! LOL

I've done a bazillion crafts... and whoda thunk.. it all started with blank paper and crayons.....


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Soooooooooo cute!!


----------

